# Possibly getting into pipes??



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey there guys, so Im a cigar guy, but have been giving the thought of trying out pipe smoking!

Whats the most inexpensive way to get started, to see if I like the hobby?

Corn on the cob pipe at walgreens?? 

Any direction would be awesome!

Im gonna read through the many posts now and try to edumucate myself 

Jim


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

As you indicated, a cob pipe is a great way to start to see if you like pipe smoking. Prince Albert tobacco isn't a bad one to start with either.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks man, so is Walgreens a place to find the cob pipe still? I remember I saw them there like 10 years ago 

Also Prince albert tobacco? Can that be purchased locally?

Jim


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Prince Al should be at walgreens also. Another Big over the counter tobacco people suggest is Carter Hall.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Not at the Walgreens by me; but they may vary nationwide. The Prince Albert is an popular brand that should be easy to find most anywhere that pipe tobacco is sold. Good luck on finding the cob. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Any other places I can check locally for the cob pipe? I'll try walgreens but anything else in case walgreens comes up short?

How much you think it would be for a cob pipe and a tin of Prince albert??

Jim


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You can get started for under $20, no problem 

Probably cheaper if your drug stores still carry cobs.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ray, your everywhere!

Under 20 bucks sounds perfect to me!

Looking forward to this change of pace


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Also take a look at the newbie sampler trade in this forum to try a variety of different tobaccos.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Ray, your everywhere!
> 
> Under 20 bucks sounds perfect to me!
> 
> Looking forward to this change of pace


Just got into pipes a few weeks ago, I actually really like my corn cob 

These pipe brothers are extremely helpful!


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Ray, your everywhere!
> 
> Under 20 bucks sounds perfect to me!
> 
> Looking forward to this change of pace


Also keep in mind that it IS a big change of pace. Don't get discouraged when your first few bowls are confusing and fumbling and anything but relaxed. Check out some of the great threads and youtube videos on proper packing/lighting techniques and you'll have a great head start. Other than that, just persist, relax, enjoy.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Right on thanks guys, Jack I will definitely keep that in mind!

Ray, where did you get your corn cob? 

Also, how much are these bad boys at walgreens? I dont wanna pay jacked up prices if I dont have to!

Jim


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Probably $6-$10 I would guess.

Can get them on ebay as well from 4noggins ebay store for like $8 free shipping.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I actually stopped by 7 walgreens over the coarse of 2 days looking for Carter Hall. Every Walgreens I went to carried different tobacco. Some had Prince Albert some did not. It seems like they all stock different kinds. I didn't see any cobs though. If you don't mind spending ~$20 on a pipe all the stores I saw carried Dr. Grabows. They are on the cheaper end of briar pipes but as many here can attest to they are not bad smokers. Unless you have a B&M that carries cobs they might be easier to find as well.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Jim I know just the spot for you to get corn cob pipes at, Edwards tobacco, 
3235 Henderson Boulevard, Tampa 
<NOBR>(813) 872-0723</NOBR>
They are my B&M store when I am home. I forget how much the cobs are there, but it is like 5-6 bucks.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Terrier said:


> As you indicated, a cob pipe is a great way to start to see if you like pipe smoking. Prince Albert tobacco isn't a bad one to start with either.


What he said. :tu
At great way to get started.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Edward's Pipe & Tobacco
3235 Henderson Boulevard
Tampa, FL 33609
(813) 872-0723

Maybe they have cobs and maybe they don't - but they will have options. Call and ask.

+5 on a *Missouri Meerschaum* corncob pipe (do not a get a chinese piece of shit import), a pouch of Carter Hall, a 60-count bag of the SKINNY (not tapered or poofy) fluffy pipecleaners, a golf tee (or a nail with the point filed off) for a tamper and some wooden matches. Beware the pipecleaners; there are several types and diameters and not all will fit through a cobs pipestem - fluffy/skinny.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Corn cobs should be available at a drugstore near you, if Walgreens doesn't have them, check a different chain. As others have said, you can often get them at your local tobacco shop and online tobacco shops as well. Smokingpipes.com, 4noggins.com, Pipesandcigars.com, Ebay, etc. are places to check. A decent one should run you $6-10, though you can spend a lot more for some of the bigger ones.

Also, as has been suggested, look at Dr. Grabow. They aren't briars you'll want as your everyday pipe forever, but they are good starter pipes- they smoke well, the filter helps prevent some of the tongue bite you might get from improper technique, and they are cheap. If you are like many of us, you'll keep your one or two Grabows around even after you move on to more expensive pipes for when you need a beater that still smokes decently and you just aren't in the mood for the cob.

For tobacco, you can check your local tobacco shop and they should have some. Just don't let them steer you to aromatics. Many beginners are started on aromatics, but they really are for a more advanced pipe smoker. They are flavored so the tobacco taste isn't as strong, hence they are often recommened to beginners, but they tend to burn hotter and wetter so they are not very forgiving of improper technique and many beginners end up thinking tongue bite is just part of pipe smoking. If you go with a Virginia, a burley or an English you will get a stronger tobacco flavor (good since you are a cigar smoker and don't need to water down the tobacco flavor) and they tend to burn a lot cooler (esp. the VA and English blends) so you probably won't get tongue burn and you'll find starting with the pipe much more satisfying experience. Bulk tobaccos at tobacco shops tend to be pretty cheap, tins a bit more.

If you want to try the drugstore tobacco (nothing wrong with finding one or two cheap and easy to find tobaccos you like) it is hard to go wrong with Prince Albert. I've never tried Carter Hall, but it does seem to be recommended often (as you've seen on this thread). Stay away from the over the counter drugstore/grocery store brands as they tend to be way too sweet and burn far too hot- anything with vanilla, cherry or whiskey.

One thing to keep in mind, while smoking pipes and cigars do complement each other (I've smoked both for nearly 20 years), they are a different experience. You won't get the volume of smoke you are used to and that may take a little while to get used to. It is also a little more work (properly filling the bowl, tamping, cleaning) but it is very much worth it. Don't give up if it isn't what you expect right away, give it some time (if you need to, you may love it right off- I did).


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I always throw in the PA and CH recommendation for new pipe smokers, too, but since you're a veteran cigar smoker, you might want something with some higher octane nicotine levels, too. Something like University Flake (medium) or Irish Flake (stronger) are pretty decent, Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake...Five Brothers is supposedly very strong, but I've never had any. Quite a few out there and maybe somebody else has a ready list of nicotine laden tobaccos to select from. Some even have some cigar leaf in them that you'd enjoy. High nicotine tobaccos generally run a little more than the OTC brands, but what the hell, it's still cheaper than cigars I would think.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

I know that Edwards have cob pipes, I have got quite a few from them when I was still state side. They will also ship to APO addresses while I am deployed, but there are other cheeper options as well, and when it is getting mailed to a combat zone, well time is not that big of a consideration.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Right on, Ive been to edwards a few times when I was rolling my own cigs and I picked up some tobacco from there.

I went to Walgreens and they had the missouri cob pipe for 5 bucks, but all i could see were giant bags of pipe tobacco and they were 20 bucks a bag!

That is a bit too much tobacco for me right now as I just want to give pipe smoking a try.

Is that how the prince albert tobacco comes? In a giant bag?

How much is that prince albert tobacco? If its reasonable, I'll go seek it out later tonight.

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone, very helpful! 

Jim


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Prince albert can be had in smaller pouches, but I can not help you with a location for that in Tampa unless you have acess to base, they have several to chose from at the PX there.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Nope, no access to that, but what do those small pouches go for anyways? I think I have some driving to do later 

Jim


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Pipesandcigars.com has it for just over $6 for a 1.5oz pouch if finding it locally gets too tough:

Prince Albert Pipe Tobacco


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> Right on, Ive been to edwards a few times when I was rolling my own cigs and I picked up some tobacco from there.
> 
> I went to Walgreens and they had the missouri cob pipe for 5 bucks, but all i could see were giant bags of pipe tobacco and they were 20 bucks a bag!
> 
> ...


LOL you work there!!! just the kiosk though..


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha, yea I wish they would start carrying pipe stuff, would be a whole lot easier!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

You guys know if edwards has 1.5oz packs of tobacco for me to try?

Or any local guys know where I can get a pouch of that prince albert?

Jim


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

They do have some smaller packs but I do not remember what size they are, they also have a good selection of tins. There is always the newbie pass it on thread as well. Just a few ideas for you to get an idea of what all is out there.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea, i did see that newbie thread, but before I do that, I just wanna see if I like smoking a pipe, which I probably will 

Ahh, if only I had motivation to go to a few walgreens right now

I dont wanna drop like 40 on a tin and I dont even like this hobby ya know?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Yea, i did see that newbie thread, but before I do that, I just wanna see if I like smoking a pipe, which I probably will
> 
> Ahh, if only I had motivation to go to a few walgreens right now
> 
> I dont wanna drop like 40 on a tin and I dont even like this hobby ya know?


Jim, you're at the perfect point to try the new pipe smoker trade. It's a great way to not drop a lot of money on a tin and find out you don't like the hobby or the tobacco. Pick you up a cob or two and get in the trade and you'll buy either 1 50g tin or 2 50g tins or 1 100g tin and you'll get to try several tobaccos. I'm sure that all the EPS try to give a variety that will hit most of the main categories of tobacco. ie. virginia, virginia/perique, english, orientals and aromatics. I know that's what I do. And if you don't like the hobby (what are the chances of that?) you're out $25-$35 and there's no harm no foul.

Weird, sounds like I'm trying to sell a used car or something. It really is a great opportunity!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Jim, you're at the perfect point to try the new pipe smoker trade. It's a great way to not drop a lot of money on a tin and find out you don't like the hobby or the tobacco. Pick you up a cob or two and get in the trade and you'll buy either 1 50g tin or 2 50g tins or 1 100g tin and you'll get to try several tobaccos. I'm sure that all the EPS try to give a variety that will hit most of the main categories of tobacco. ie. virginia, virginia/perique, english, orientals and aromatics. I know that's what I do. And if you don't like the hobby (what are the chances of that?) you're out $25-$35 and there's no harm no foul.
> 
> Weird, sounds like I'm trying to sell a used car or something. It really is a great opportunity!


+1 to Mr. Dave

I just got done trading, and I'm so glad I did. I'm a lot further along in pipesmoking than you are Stogie, but it was amazing. I have all these blends to try, some that I thought I wouldn't like but I do.

Don't judge pipes on prince albert, or carter hall, or captain black.

NPS will show you the way to the promise land.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

I am looking at the price tag on the can of chocolate silk that I picked up just before I left, 13.75, not that expensive, 1-2 good stogies in price, but so many bowls in the pipe.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

skydvejam said:


> I am looking at the price tag on the can of chocolate silk that I picked up just before I left, 13.75, not that expensive, 1-2 good stogies in price, but so many bowls in the pipe.


This was at edwards?

I might have to stop in there on Wednesday


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes at edwards, I miss that place already being out here in the desert.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I hear ya man, when will you be back in the States?

I feel for ya, I dont think I could do what you are doing, you are a brave man!

When you say tin, you mean like those big tins that are like 50g or 100g?

I just dont wanna feel like an idiot when I walk in there on Wednesday

Jim


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> I hear ya man, when will you be back in the States?
> 
> I feel for ya, I dont think I could do what you are doing, you are a brave man!
> 
> ...


Yes, tins are normally 50g or 2 oz.

some are larger like 100 oz.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Good info here guys. I've been thinking of trying out pipe smoking for a while now, and my wife ordered a couple Tatuaje RC184s from Smoking Pipes.com and they sent along a sample of Altadis Black Cavendish. I have to say, it smells really good. I was wondering if this is considered to be an aromatic. I'm giving serious consideration to getting a cob pipe and trying this stuff out. Much to my wife's dismay this will probably lead to another slide down another slope.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes that is for a 50g tin, they have there bulk blends for a lot less, but after trying several of them, I had to try some tins, and wow I was not disappointed. <O</O
As for when I get home, right now it looks like late summer, early fall, even if I knew closer I would not be able to say on a public forum.<O</O
I am used to deploying, this is my 6th rotation now.<O</O


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

OK, so I picked up my cob pipe from walgreens today, tomorrow IM gonna stop at some sort of tobacco shop and get some baccy!

My question is, there is some sort of white pipe running through the stem of my pipe. Is that a filter? How do i take it out if I have to?

Thanks guys, looking forward to my first pipe experience

Jim


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep that is the filter, just pull the mouth piece off, and take it out.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Good info here guys. I've been thinking of trying out pipe smoking for a while now, and my wife ordered a couple Tatuaje RC184s from Smoking Pipes.com and they sent along a sample of Altadis Black Cavendish. I have to say, it smells really good. I was wondering if this is considered to be an aromatic. I'm giving serious consideration to getting a cob pipe and trying this stuff out. Much to my wife's dismay this will probably lead to another slide down another slope.


Do it Kevin! It's awesome!

It's definitively another slope though. 2 or 3 weeks ago I spent $25 on a cob and a few different bulk tobacco ounces. I now have 2 cobs, 1 nice briar pipe, 5 tins of baccy, 1 big bag of penzance, a bunch of little mason jars and I'm actively shopping for a few more pipes. It's horrible. But awesome.

If you decide to give it a whirl, get down on the newbie sampler trade for pipes.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Good info here guys. I've been thinking of trying out pipe smoking for a while now, and my wife ordered a couple Tatuaje RC184s from Smoking Pipes.com and they sent along a sample of Altadis Black Cavendish. I have to say, it smells really good. I was wondering if this is considered to be an aromatic. I'm giving serious consideration to getting a cob pipe and trying this stuff out. Much to my wife's dismay this will probably lead to another slide down another slope.


I don't know that particular tobacco off hand, and it is too early in the morning for me to be awake enough to want to look it up, so I don't know what it is cased with, or if it is cased at all. But, to my nose and taste buds, a Cavendish is an aromatic. Whether they are technically aromatics, I've seen people argue both ways, but they do have very nice aromas and are quite aromatic even if they aren't technically aromatics (I hope that was more helpful than confusing).

Definitely, give the pipe a try. A nice cob is an inexpensive way to get started. However, it won't be inexpensive long :evil: . I just bought about 1/2 dozen pipes over the past month or two and quite a lot of tobacco. After nearly 20 years of pipe smoking I have over 20 pipes in my collection, and counting those I no longer have I have had well over 30 (maybe close to 40) pass through my hands through the years.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh, by the way, you may want to wait a few days before buying a cob, just saying...


On second thought, never mind, go for it.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Pipe smoking doesn't have to be crazy expensive. I have 4 pipes, but 2 are meers, which can be smoked more than daily. One of the briars is a basket pipe, and it is for aromatics. The other briar is a churchwarden that gets hardly used since I'll only use it at home. I spent more in January on cigars than I have on all my pipes and pipe tobaccos. You don't have to own the latest Peterson, Dunhill, or Savinelli to have a good smoke, and you don't have to own 60 pipes.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

astripp said:


> ...You don't have to own the latest Peterson, Dunhill, or Savinelli to have a good smoke, and you don't have to own 60 pipes.


Hey, take that back...We all need a goal, and mine is to own one of each :tongue:

But really, what he said. It can be as expensive as you want, but a couple $8 Missouri Meerschaum corn cobs, some cleaners, something to use as a tamper (a pipe tool or pipe nail works of course, but even a regular nail or a golf tee works fine too), and some tobacco is all you really need to enjoy this hobby. Heck, some $5-10 cobs smoke better than some $100+ briars.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

So I hit up Walgreens and they had some captain black tobacco, but a tin was 72 bucks and a small pouch was 12!!! Thats a bit pricey wouldn't ya say?

I think I might have to go to a tobacco shop later and pick something up...

I want to go now, but rush hour is gonna suck! Wish there was a smoke shop nearby

Jim


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> So I hit up Walgreens and they had some captain black tobacco, but a tin was 72 bucks and a small pouch was 12!!! Thats a bit pricey wouldn't ya say?
> 
> I think I might have to go to a tobacco shop later and pick something up...
> 
> ...


mg: Might as well go to the lumber yard and steal some sawdust. 72 bucks?

72 bucks?

people pay 72 bucks for captain black?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ya I couldnt believe it, especially when a tin of prince albert is in the 30's online...

Weird..

Anyways, I found a place near my work. I'll stop in tomorrow and get something to try...

The site is MJMfinecigars.com

Which blend should I get that is listed on their site to start off with?

Jim


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

$72? You can get 8 tins of Irish Flake for that!

Go with a nice English and a nice VA to get you started.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like they have a lot of tins there, good stuff too.

Looks like the have star of the east in bulk, ask them if that's THEE Cornell & Diehl star of the east. If it is, it's a good english blend.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

User Name said:


> Looks like they have a lot of tins there, good stuff too.
> 
> Looks like the have star of the east in bulk, ask them if that's THEE Cornell & Diehl star of the east. If it is, it's a good english blend.


Thanks man, I'll be sure to ask them. I'll probably end up getting it regardless, I mean its gotta be better than captain black :eyebrows:

I know for starters, you should stay away from aromatics, but that star of east blend has cavendish in it. Isnt that an aromatic?

Jim


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks man, I'll be sure to ask them. I'll probably end up getting it regardless, I mean its gotta be better than captain black :eyebrows:
> 
> I know for starters, you should stay away from aromatics, but that star of east blend has cavendish in it. Isnt that an aromatic?
> 
> Jim


Ah I didn't see that. C&D's Star of the East doesn't contain cavendish.

I've always had the best experiences buying tins when I'm at a local shop, you can never really trust their bulks. I'd get a good burley based blend, a good virginia based blend, a Virginia/Perique blend (especially cause you're a cigar smoker, the perique is spicy like corojo/DPG stuff), and a good lakatia based blend.

Here's the site we all use for knowing what's what.

TobaccoReviews.com - The largest collection of pipe tobacco reviews on the internet

Their website claims they have escudo, which is a VA/PER. Many people LOVE this blend more than their children. Bayou Morning by C&D is also a great VA/PER that I enjoy very much.

It's also listed that they have Dunhill. I'd look for nightcap, my mixture 965, and early morning pipe.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

If they have it buy Dunhill London Mixture. It is a Balkan type which is a mixture of Virginia, Latakia and a good dose of Orientals. It is on the strong side of medium and one of the most imitated tobaccos ever. Greg Pease's Westminster is a tribute blend to London Mixture.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Damn I wish I saw those posts ahead of time, I actually ended up just going tonight.

I picked up the Easy times blend and the 10 blend... 

He said the aromatics wont give me tongue bite and the 10 blend smelled so nice  I should have bought a tin huh? 

Heres his descriptions

Easy Times:
Rough-cut aged burley with hints of black Cavendish and perique combine in this harmonious natural blend. 

# 
# 10 Blend:
Our top-secret and best-selling recipe of aromatics and subtle vanilla flavorings blended to the exacting requirements of the owner and Master Blender here at MJM. 

Ehh, I think I did alright, gonna start out with easy times and see how it goes

Thanks for the help guys!

Jim

Oh, and I picked up an Anejo 46 while I was there too


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> Damn I wish I saw those posts ahead of time, I actually ended up just going tonight.
> 
> I picked up the Easy times blend and the 10 blend...
> 
> ...


sounds like a good pickup on the easy times. Just remember that there is still Lakatia tobacco out there (English/Balkan)


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

I started with a house blend vanilla as well, PITA to keep it burning but not to bad, granted now I have figured out how to pack almost anything and keep it burning, flakes not included.
Well keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I've done it now. I have a Missouri cob on the way along with a tool and some cleaners, all for 11 bucks plus shipping. Now I just gotta figure out the tobacco. Like I said, I've got the little sample of that Black Cavendish, which I found out is an aromatic. Gonna look back through this thread and see what I can find for cheap to get the hang of this before I waste something good because I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kevin join the newb sampler


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea, definitely looking forward to this tonight! 

Gonna eat dinner and then fire up a bowl! 

I think this will help with the whole quitting cigarettes thing... which I smoked 2 cigs today  better than the usual 20-25 though 

Jim


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok I think I'm gonna need some help 

Fired this pipe up after dinner and here are my thoughts. 

I now know what tongue bite means and it kinda sucks!
The easy blend smells a lot better than it tastes, is this common?
Can't keep it lit, barely any smoke, really loose draw no matter how much I tamp. I also cannot keep this thing lit worth a damn! How hard should I be tamping initially when packing the bowl?

Bowl is quite hot but I am not getting any smoke!!

I want to like this, any tips are appreciated 

Jim


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Ok I think I'm gonna need some help
> 
> Fired this pipe up after dinner and here are my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Tongue bite: Be careful and draw slowly. Don't puff too often. The tobacco you smoke will be a big contributor as well. Bulk aromatics will often cause tongue bite. Definitely try other tobaccos.

Smelling better than they taste, again depends upon the tobacco. Most bulk aromatics will (but not all). A good tinned tobacco is good (Peterson De Lux Mixture is an aromatic that tastes as good as it smells). You should also try a good English or other non-aromatic- they don't smell as good, but they taste great.

You will get the hang of packing the pipes. Until then, experiment. Pack it too tight, worst case is you'll have to empty it because the draw is too tight. Eventually you'll find the right amount.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

I can agree with the packing part, took me quite a while and quite an obscene amount of effort to get the hang of it. Trying to explain it though is a totally different story.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Kevin join the newb sampler


I definitely plan to, Ray. The NST on the cigar side was incredibly helpful in getting going on that end. I just kinda want to get the whole technique thing down first.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

So should I pack it pretty tight?? I mean like fill, give it a good pressing, repeat...??

The draw was ok pre light, but once I lit it, the draw opened up a lot, which was no good...

I dunno, we'll see what happens tomorrow, im gonna give it another shot, with a different blend.

The smoke I had today pierced my tongue pretty good. I couldnt draw slow, I had to take many many small puffs just to keep the cherry going. The draw was loose so I was puffing really hard as well...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jim here is what I have been doing and it's getting better and better each time, I am still having issues but it is progressing forward.

Drop baccy in pipe until it reaches the top, pack down till about 1/3 full, refill to top, pack down again, refill a last time and pack down. Is it the right way? I don't know but it's working for me.

Keep up with it and be patient, it can only get better from here...and definitely watch youtube videos...they help!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Jim here is what I have been doing and it's getting better and better each time, I am still having issues but it is progressing forward.
> 
> Drop baccy in pipe until it reaches the top, pack down till about 1/3 full, refill to top, pack down again, refill a last time and pack down. Is it the right way? I don't know but it's working for me.
> 
> Keep up with it and be patient, it can only get better from here...and definitely watch youtube videos...they help!


Thats what I did man, but i didnt press down very hard, just a nice firm tamp and thats it...

Thanks man, gotta watch some youtube vids 

Seems like this might be more work than its worth...

Jim


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

In the beginning it is lots of trial and error, but as I have been smoking more it gets easier and more relaxing. Don't give up  as a cigar smoker that just started pipes, it is quite enjoyable and does give you the chance for a nice 20 minute escape if that's all the time you have. I still have to relight constantly at times but I will get the hang of it and so will you.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

You guy's letting the weed dry a bit before packing?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am yes....it gets much better for after about 1/3 of the bowl is gone so I am still doing something wrong


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I definitely don't have it down yet either, but I'm having fun trying.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> So should I pack it pretty tight?? I mean like fill, give it a good pressing, repeat...??
> 
> The draw was ok pre light, but once I lit it, the draw opened up a lot, which was no good...
> 
> ...


You probably need to pack it tighter than you think you do. First, gravity fill it (just let the tobacco fall in the bowl, don't force it as you go) and when full, tamp it down (if you judge your tamps by light, medium and strong- tamp on the heavy side of medium), like Rock31 said you'll probably be down to about 1/3 of the bowl. Then, gravity fill again to the top, tamp a little harder and you should be just over 2/3 full. Then fill lightly, don't really tamp, or if you do just do a light tamp with your thumb to keep the tobacco from falling out. Then light your pipe just to toast the tobacco, then tamp the ashes fairly hard (do test to be sure you have a firm, but open draw- too tight, start over). You will over-tamp and have to start over once in a while until you get it right, but you will eventually get it right.

Don't forget to continue to tamp down the ashes as you smoke. It will sometimes loosen up as you smoke (as you noticed), and it will help it burn better if you keep the tamp tight. Just don't over tamp it so you keep a decent draw, but keep it tamped as you go.

I can usually get through a bowl without having to relight (or, if I wait too long, or my tobacco is too wet, I may have to relight once, maybe twice). Not feeling like you have to constantly puff to keep it burning will help with the tongue bite. Also, don't worry if you occasionally have to relight- it isn't the end of the world and is much more pleasant than tongue bite. I still suggest trying some less aromatic tobaccos (or higher end aromatic tins if you want aromatics).


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

StogieJim said:


> Ok I think I'm gonna need some help
> 
> I now know what tongue bite means and it kinda sucks!
> The easy blend smells a lot better than it tastes, is this common?
> ...


Easy Times by C&D seems a good tobacco to start with. Stick with it for a while.

There are several keys to cool, easy smokes. First, try not to pack the tobacco too tightly. If the draw seems much tighter than without any tobacco in it start over and pack looser.

Second, get a good charring (i.e. initial) light. Get a good flame over the top of the tobacco. That first layer will spring up a moisture is release. Then gently tamp the risen tobacco down. Then proceed with your smoking light.

Take slow, deep puffs to get a good burn. Only tamp occasionally and with little force. You shouldn't need much more than the weight of the tamper itself to flatten the ash and move the burn down.

If it goes out, no big deal; relight. I rarely have a smoke that doesn't require a couple relights.

Tongue bite can come from tobacco that is burning too hot, or as a reaction from high sugar content in the blend. Maybe you should try a strong English/Balkan blend with higher oriental/latakia content. GL Pease Westminster, or Odyssey are good choices. Rajah's Court from C&D is one of my favorites.

Even if your technique is flawless it might mean nothing if your pipe is not of good quality or engineering. Consider investing in an estate pipe from pulversbriar.com (his specials page has good deals) or smokingpipes.com. $30-$40 dollars can get you a proven smoker with lots of life left in it that has been cleaned/reconditioned. Definitely try that before giving up.

Properly packing/lighting/smoking a pipe takes time, failure, and practice before it leads to success. I almost gave up myself until I discovered the right tobaccos for me, and got enough failure under my belt to get my techniques for packing/lighting/smoking properly. Hang in there, and you'll discover a fulfilling, lifelong pastime.



> Seems like this might be more work than its worth...


It certainly seems that way at the beginning. It is far more involved than cigars, and that may not be for you. With cigars you clip, light, go. Pipes take time, involvement, and attention, but the reward is, in my opinion, the highest form of enjoying tobacco.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> Easy Times by C&D seems a good tobacco to start with. Stick with it for a while.
> 
> There are several keys to cool, easy smokes. First, try not to pack the tobacco too tightly. If the draw seems much tighter than without any tobacco in it start over and pack looser.
> 
> ...


Definitely some good points in here, and this is basically the correct textbook answer on how to pack a pipe. Because this answer is so good, I feel like I _have_ to address where it differs from mine, or mine isn't fleshed out:

Both overpacking and underpacking can be an issue (yup, pipes are a little more work than cigars, it can be overwhelming at first, but you'll be surprised how quickly it becomes second nature).

The way I suggested does risk overpacking. However, overpacking just gives too hard a draw and you pretty much have to start over. Underpacking gives too hot a burn and will just about guarantee tongue bite. Further, many newbies to pipes seem to underestimate how much they need to pack it, not overestimate (and it sounded to me like he may have been packing it too light as well). In case you tamped too tight, just test the draw before you light it so you don't have to waste the tobacco if you have to start over.

Tamping the ashes while you smoke with only the weight of the tamper is a great suggestion, if it was tamped right to begin with. You can't really go wrong doing it this way.

Definitely the sugar content of an aromatic is what contributes to them being more likely to bite. It is funny that so many people suggest aromatics to new pipe smokers since these are the tobaccos that are most dependent upon correct technique to enjoy them. There are a handful of aromatic tobaccos that are OK for beginners (check reviews here and on tobaccoreviews.com and look for people reporting tongue bite). For the most part non-aromatics are best to start with since they are far less likely to bite, even with incorrect technique (beginners tend to be steered away because they have a stronger taste, but as a cigar smoker that shouldn't be an issue).

As for it going out- once you have it down, and when smoking a dryer tobacco (like most non-aros), I find I can smoke a bowl without drawing on it too much and without it going out. A wetter smoke (like most aros) and it will go out a couple times. But like he said, it doesn't matter if you have to occasionally relight (pipes go out much faster than cigars, if you draw too often you will cause it to burn too hot, it is hard to find the perfect medium between that so don't even think you should try to, esp. at the start).

I don't disagree with anything Chrono said, it is darned near perfect advice. So, since it is so good, I felt like I _had_ to explain my differences.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think he has easy times by C&D. His blend has perique and with no latakia in it. C&D easy times doesn't have perique, but has latakia.

Just some random B&M bulk or what I'd call Easy Times- Crap.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

The more you smoke your pipe, the more you will develop the technique that works for you, and the less it will bite. Even bitey tobaccos you learn that first sign and back off or you will pay all day.

With me, I love - not just a little, but I LOVE - VaPers. However, my tongue doesn't agree with me on the Perique, but I don't care; I will keep smoking it. It's a matter of body chemistry. Some tobaccos will bite you and you can't get away from it, but that doesn't mean you can't enjoy them. It's all about the technique and learning what technique works for different tobaccos for you. I only have one tobacco that bites me no matter what, and that's MacBaren Burley London Blend. No matter what I do, my tongue is just done after 2 bowls for a week, but Bayou Morning makes it feel better.

I'm just speaking to my experiences, and I hope it helps you. Just have patience and you will learn what is best for you.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, some great replies there guys, thank you so much!

So how long should a full bowl last?

Can I possibly smoke only half a bowl or is that a bad idea?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> Wow, some great replies there guys, thank you so much!
> 
> So how long should a full bowl last?
> 
> Can I possibly smoke only half a bowl or is that a bad idea?


If you want to smoke half a bowl, pack it halfway. Nothing wrong with that.

And the length of the smoke has a lot to do with the puffer's speed, the actual tobacco itself, and the size of the bowl. It all depends.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I tried the 10 blend today, much smoother, less bite and its an aromatic....

This is going much better than yesterday, only re lit 3 times, and its burning nicely...

Now this is relaxing!

Smoking a pipe and browsing puff.com!

Jim


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Just wait til you start smoking the good stuff Stogie. Kiss cigars goodbye my friend. There's so much to choose from out there, it's fun to get lost.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I love cigars too much to give them up!

But this is a really nice change of pace


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> I love cigars too much to give them up!
> 
> But this is a really nice change of pace


So did I...:shock:

I only smoke cigars now when a pipe is inconvenient, like in the hot tub, or out at a back patio of a bar. heavy stuff too, DPGs were my favs (including 601, tats, etc.).

Once pipes click, it gets intense.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> I love cigars too much to give them up!
> 
> But this is a really nice change of pace


I also love cigars too much to give them up, but the pipe is very quickly becoming a much more important & frequent smoke than I thought it would be. This slope may be slipperier.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL, dont tell me this guys!

I really love cigars, and have a good chunk of $ invested, (Just bought a new cooler today actually )

This half bowl has lasted me an hour already!

Im definitely liking this though, so we'll see  I just wish it tasted as good as it smelled! But it tastes pretty darn good anyways

Jim


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Geez, watch what you say around here guys. Made a mention that I was considering trying pipes out and Jeff10236 sends me this.

Want to thank you again Jeff, very cool of you.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Geez, watch what you say around here guys. Made a mention that I was considering trying pipes out and Jeff10236 sends me this.
> 
> Want to thank you again Jeff, very cool of you.


Kevin, you are very welcome.

From the feedback so far, there are still several people who should probably put on some body armor before going to their mailbox (at least one of whom has posted on this thread) :evil:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> LOL, dont tell me this guys!
> 
> I really love cigars, and have a good chunk of $ invested, (Just bought a new cooler today actually )
> 
> ...


I've smoked both for about 20 years, so it is possible to get into pipes without giving up the cigars. There are times that I smoke both pretty equally. However, what happens more often is that I go through weeks or even months where the concentration is on one or the other. I've gone 6 months or more without having more than 3 or 4 cigars and nearly always smoking the pipes, and I've gone 6 months or more without touching the pipes more than 3 or 4 times and mostly smoking the cigars. Usually, it is more like 4-6 weeks of concentrating on one or the other though.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I've smoked both for about 20 years, so it is possible to get into pipes without giving up the cigars. There are times that I smoke both pretty equally. However, what happens more often is that I go through weeks or even months where the concentration is on one or the other. I've gone 6 months or more without having more than 3 or 4 cigars and nearly always smoking the pipes, and I've gone 6 months or more without touching the pipes more than 3 or 4 times and mostly smoking the cigars. Usually, it is more like 4-6 weeks of concentrating on one or the other though.


I've been kicking the pipe idea around for a while now, and to be honest, "giving up on cigars" was one reason I havent really done anything seriously about it... but this (above) and some of the other comments Ive read in this thread make me think thats not really a problem...

One of the B&Ms I go to has a huge selection of pipes, so I might go check them out this week


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Athion said:


> I've been kicking the pipe idea around for a while now, and to be honest, "giving up on cigars" was one reason I havent really done anything seriously about it... but this (above) and some of the other comments Ive read in this thread make me think thats not really a problem...
> 
> One of the B&Ms I go to has a huge selection of pipes, so I might go check them out this week


Woah! Ya don't have to give up cigars to smoke pipes.
I smoke a couple a week or when it's inconvenient to smoke a pipe. 
It *will* become a lot easier to age yer cigars.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Hermit said:


> It *will* become a lot easier to age yer cigars.


Now THATS a selling point! I have a SUPER hard time letting my cigars sit for any length of time LOL 

I just remembered a buddy of mine decided to try out the pipe a while back, but he cant smoke anything (Pipes or Cigars)... if he does, he WILL inhale, and shortly is back smoking cigarettes... so I texted him to see if he still has it laying around


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

No need to abandon your cigars when you start enjoying pipes! In fact, I've found I enjoy my cigars even more now as a change of pace. But in these colder months, it's nice to be able to enjoy some baccy without sitting outside for a hour plus.

And the up side is as Hermit mentioned: it's much easier to age your cigars. Mine are smoking fantastic now with more rest on them. Also, if money is a factor for you, you'll find that you can buy a whole tin of good baccy for the cost of a decent cigar. There's no telling how many smokes you can get out of a good tin of baccy, but with a cigar you've only got one shot. If you light 'er up and don't like it with a cigar, that's 10 bucks down the tube! With baccy, you can always trade here, or simply jar it up and re-visit it in the future.

I was worried about losing my taste for cigars when I picked up the pipe, but now I realize that they really do compliment each other. I have a pipe or two most days, but if it's really nice out and I can sit with a cigar I'll have one of those! In the meantime, the remainder of my sticks are just getting better every day. I save them for more special occasions and have a pipe for my everyday smoke. 

I think you'll find that if you go for a while with pipes and no cigars, that when you fire up a good well rested stogie you'll be rewarded for your patience, and your tastebuds will appreciate the cigar nuances more than when you smoked solely cigars.

Enjoy the slope bro!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Im convinced  

I talked to my buddy and he said if he can find it, I can have it (the pipe he bought) NO idea what it even was, but knowing him, its a decent one. He isnt the guy that picks the bottom rung anything  

I get that the baccy selection is going to be daunting... but I like the idea that its not horridly expensive, and you can get small amounts and try etc. I see that saving me some coin... 

But then I went look at pipes.. Oh damn! there are some pretty pipes out there LOL  On the bright side, the wife has been looking too and found several she liked. I think she can get behind the idea of spending tons of money on a tangible thing, as opposed to a cigar collection that gets smaller every day


----------

